# A piece that begins with only triangle doing rolls



## sbronaugh (Jul 28, 2020)

Can anyone recommend pieces that begin with only triangle doing rolls? Almost like the triangle is an alarm going off. Thank you!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I had a triangular cinnamon roll once. But it was only after my tea.


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Norwegian composer Bjørn Kruse once wrote a piece for 11 triangles and nothing else :lol:
Cannot remember the name of the piece, but I assume that sheet music is available if you ask the composer.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ravn said:


> Norwegian composer Bjørn Kruse once wrote a piece for 11 triangles and nothing else :lol:
> Cannot remember the name of the piece, but I assume that sheet music is available if you ask the composer.


"The Chuck Wagon Concerto"??


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*A piece that begins with only triangle doing rolls*



sbronaugh said:


> Can anyone recommend pieces that begin with only triangle doing rolls? Almost like the triangle is an alarm going off. Thank you!





MarkW said:


> I had a triangular cinnamon roll once. But it was only after my tea.





Ravn said:


> Norwegian composer Bjørn Kruse once wrote a piece for 11 triangles and nothing else :lol:
> Cannot remember the name of the piece, but I assume that sheet music is available if you ask the composer.





Heck148 said:


> "The Chuck Wagon Concerto"??


Now that you all have made be thoroughly hungry, I think I'll get some munchies and continue on with some music listening.

I'll choose Mikhail Nosyrev's Symphony No. 4 (on OLYMPIA OCD 653),















the only symphony (actually, the only piece of music!) I know of that begins with a solo for four triangles. The opening solo doesn't exactly present croissants ... er, sorry, I mean, rolls ... but it _is _rather fascinating. As is the remainder of this late Soviet-era symphony which seems a tad more "modern" than any Shostakovich symphony but is nonetheless similarly dark and mysterious, threatening. Not exactly ideal music for munchies.

Maybe I'll have Beef Stroganoff instead. With a side bowl of Borscht.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Come and get it!


----------

